# Have you tried the sleeper bus?



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleeper_bus

This is on my bucket list and I plan to fulfill this when it resumes operation. I'll try the one from Santa Monica  to SF and back.
https://www.smartertravel.com/luxe-sleeper-buses/

Has anyone been on it? What was your experience like?


----------



## terry123 (May 10, 2020)

Never heard of them!


----------



## jujube (May 10, 2020)

This is a Rotel (Road Hotel) bus.  Little bunkette "rooms" to sleep in the back and seats in the front.


----------



## Duster (May 10, 2020)

Interesting travel option! I hadn't heard of them, either.  Could be fun!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 31, 2020)

Wonder  if you  could neet some handsome  stranger on   them?


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 31, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Wonder  if you  could neet some handsome  stranger on   them?


That'll be serendipitous!


----------



## asp3 (Jul 31, 2020)

I haven't taken one yet but when MegaBus first came out I'd considered taking the one from SF to LA and then the next one from LA to Las Vegas to get out to Red Rocks to go climbing.  However I never followed through.

If I were going somewhere by myself I'd consider it but I almost always travel with the wife so we either take one of our cars or our mini van on any trips where driving is involved.


----------



## hellomimi (Jul 31, 2020)

I expect this to be similar to the capsule hotels in Tokyo. They were nice and clean with amenities provided. The only difference would be the sleep bus is mobile.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

jujube said:


> This is a Rotel (Road Hotel) bus.  Little bunkette "rooms" to sleep in the back and seats in the front.


Get out!  OMG! I would not have believed it.
If sitting for hours side by side isn’t uncomfortable enough for you, you can then sleep right beside them and see them when they wake up!
NO THANK YOU!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 15, 2020)

jujube said:


> This is a Rotel (Road Hotel) bus.  Little bunkette "rooms" to sleep in the back and seats in the front.


I thought that these were primarily a German thing.  I used to see them in Europe, although more often they were a coach and a separate sleeping trailer.  I wouldn't fancy one myself, but I expect they were an economical way of travelling around.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 20, 2020)

The only sleeper bus I've ever been in was the one we built for ourselves.    Call me old fashioned, but, I wanted my own bathroom, kitchen, and bedroom when traveling. Oh yeah, and washer/dryer and other assorted goodies.


----------



## Jules (Aug 20, 2020)

We’ve been in campgrounds when the Red Rotel was there.  Twice it was definitely a European crowd.  The M or F or a symbol on the shower room doors was definitely of no concern.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2020)

Never heard of them but looks interesting. Someday I still want to take a train across the US. Sounds like a similar concept


----------



## Linda (Aug 21, 2020)

Haven't heard of it Hellomimi but it sounds like something I'd enjoy.  I'll check into it.  If I ever get to go I'll have to find someone else to go with me, my husband doesn't like San Fransisco, even though he worked there several times and seemed to have a nice time.  He said there are too many people crammed into a small area.

Squattingdog, your bus is really nice.


----------



## cookiei (Aug 21, 2020)

I've tried it during a trip in Asia last yr.  The bus I took has 3 rows and each row has 2 levels (similar to the pic).  The bunk beds are narrow and leather so I think of them as regular seats but lie flat.  Only the front 2 are regular seats for driver and assistant.  I don't know about others but the one I took is not an RV, camper or motor home so it has no toilet or cooking area.  They stopped every few hrs for a break/restroom.  It's great for a long ride.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 21, 2020)

cookiei said:


> I've tried it during a trip in Asia last yr.  The bus I took has 3 rows and each row has 2 levels (similar to the pic).  The bunk beds are narrow and leather so I think of them as regular seats but lie flat.  Only the front 2 are regular seats for driver and assistant.  I don't know about others but the one I took is not an RV, camper or motor home so it has no toilet or cooking area.  They stopped every few hrs for a break/restroom.  It's great for a long ride.
> View attachment 119098


I think I saw one of these in Bangkok, but I didn't get to ride it.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 29, 2020)

@Linda, I'm interested to go with you. Just holler and we can talk n txt to meet in Santa Monica. Hopefully, they resume operations soon.


----------



## Jules (Aug 29, 2020)

Gee, I wish airplanes were laid out like that bus that cookiei posted.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 30, 2020)

I'd get terribly claustrophobic in one of those.


----------



## oldman (Aug 30, 2020)

How about a sleeper plane? Boeing 777 with seats that open 180 degrees for sleeping and an entertainment center to watch TV or a movie or play games before bedtime.

Boeing 777


----------



## 911 (Sep 5, 2020)

I can sleep just about anywhere. I once slept on a pile of rocks by a river where I was fishing. When I woke up, there was a black snake slithering across my abdomen. Talk about moving fast. I was so surprised that when I flipped him off of me, he must have flew about 50 yards into the river. I hope he could swim.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 5, 2020)

I love using the sleeper car on a train.  Expensive but sooooo wonderful!  Love our RV, too.  
Buses? No thanks.


----------



## jujube (Sep 5, 2020)

I tried to paste a photo on here with no luck, but we saw a sort of "home-made" sleeper bus in India.  They had added an "attic" of sorts inside a regular long-distance-type bus.  There wasn't enough room for people to sit, so they had to lie down and they could get  a little light from the tops of the windows.  I guess those were the "cheap seats" because the regular seats were totally filled.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 5, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> The only sleeper bus I've ever been in was the one we built for ourselves.    Call me old fashioned, but, I wanted my own bathroom, kitchen, and bedroom when traveling. Oh yeah, and washer/dryer and other assorted goodies.
> 
> View attachment 119023 View attachment 119024View attachment 119025 View attachment 119026


That looks fantastic squatting dog. Absolutely brilliant. If only ..........


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 7, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Never heard of them but looks interesting. Someday I still want to take a train across the US. Sounds like a similar concept





StarSong said:


> I love using the sleeper car on a train.  Expensive but sooooo wonderful!  Love our RV, too.
> Buses? No thanks.



Best way to travel. I don't fly because that would be disloyal plus I would dread seeing an engine tear off the wings at 37,000 feet and I have traveled by bus which if somebody hurls your trip is ruined and I'm never going around that block again.

Since AMTRAK is the only intercity game in town their on time record is abysmal which if a train is actually on time it hits the news.

On with the show.

www.amtrak.com/rail-passes

www.amtrakvacations.com/amtrak-coast-to-coast/

www.amtrak.com/train-routes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Amtrak_routes

www.amtrak.com/services/maps.trainlocation.html#

www.amtrakvacations.com/blog/top-cross-country-rail-journeys-with-amtrak-vacations-9-19-18/

https://asm.transitdocs.com/map

www.vacationsbyrail.com/train-travel-resources/traveling-by-train/tips-and-advice/beginners-guide-to-cross-country-train-trips

www.seat61.com/UnitedStates.htm

www.thepointsguy.com/guide/mistakes-cross-country-amtrak/

www.metadatanetwork.com/read/things-need-to-know-riding-amtrak-across-country/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Zephyr

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Shore_Limited

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southwest_Chief

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Texas_Eagle


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## FastTrax (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2020)

@FastTrax, With retirement we have the time for leisurely travel via Amtrak, but at three times the price of most other modes of transportation we rarely indulge.  Maybe when this pandemic is over though...


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)

Whatever it will cost you believe me it will be well worth it. One caveat, bring as much of your medicine as possible because AMTRAK is notorious for being unforgivably late and if you have an emergency you will be put off at the next station and transported to a hospital but the train will not wait for you. It will continue on to it's destination. You will have to put in a claim and you will be compensated. Many railfans have scanners to listen to railroad communications and it can be an eye opener to listen  to what's really occurring as opposed to what the train crews tells you.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 8, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Whatever it will cost you believe me it will be well worth it. One caveat, bring as much of your medicine as possible because AMTRAK is notorious for being unforgivably late and if you have an emergency you will be put off at the next station and transported to a hospital but the train will not wait for you. It will continue on to it's destination. You will have to put in a claim and you will be compensated. Many railfans have scanners to listen to railroad communications and it can be an eye opener to listen  to what's really occurring as opposed to what the train crews tells you.


Yes, I've taken AMTRAK from Los Angeles to Portland a few times and found it very enjoyable. We're considering going transcontinental across Canada.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)

Jules said:


> Gee, I wish airplanes were laid out like that bus that cookiei posted.





oldman said:


> How about a sleeper plane? Boeing 777 with seats that open 180 degrees for sleeping and an entertainment center to watch TV or a movie or play games before bedtime.
> 
> Boeing 777



It's doable but them tickets are expensive.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## 911 (Sep 8, 2020)

I enjoy sleeping on a train and taking a shower is a really joyful experience.


----------

